# Worried about potential 'paper trail' from going to therapy



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been wanting to and probably really need to try therapy to help me deal with my social anxiety and stress issues

The problem is that I can't afford to pay cash for therapy and I'd need to have insurance help cover some of the cost, but I'm very afraid that using insurance would leave a permanent record of the fact that I attended therapy for a mental disorder. 

I don't want to create a record that could be discovered through background checks or research into my medical records, and cause me to lose future job or life opportunities due to having a history of 'mental' problems. 

This is something that is really bothering me and preventing me from reaching out and trying therapy. I feel that the potential damage to my future reputation just isn't worth it. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

This kind of thing doesn't show up on background checks.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

tea111red said:


> This kind of thing doesn't show up on background checks.


One reason I have this fear is because I know someone who got rejected from a government job because his records indicated he was once prescribed anti-depressants when he was much younger. That one fact alone was enough to keep him from being able to do something he really wanted to do. I know a government institution would likely have access to more info than private companies or individuals, but still.

There would be a trail. The therapy company or practice would have records on me, my insurance company would have records, my medical doctor would have records if I needed to take any medication.

I find it very hard to believe that all this information spread around in different areas (most of them likely not all that secure) couldn't be uncovered by someone or some company that really wanted to do a very deep, extensive background check on me.

Am I sounding too deeply paranoid here? It's just that at this point my reputation is about the only thing that I have positively going for me in life and I don't want to tarnish it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I knew a guy who worked for me was going into a high security clearance government job. They had investigator literally trying to track me down going to my old place of residence, ended up scaring my tenants just to ask me a few questions about this guy. Apparently I'm a hard guy to get a hold of.


----------



## Vancouver Homeboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Unless you're planning something like a career in the CIA, I don't think you need to worry too much. I suggest you e-mail the clinic or therapist (and insurance company) and ask for a copy of their privacy policy.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

The government and the average company are two very different entitites. The government gets to do a lot of things that no other organizations/companies get to do. So, if you're looking to work in particular government jobs, you might need to be concerned. Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it.

Remember, you have the right to request your own medical records, and if I'm remembering correctly you also have the right to request that those records be amended.

Here's what I suggest. Make an appointment, and go. Before you start talking about yourself and why you're seeking counseling, bring up this concern. The therapist will know all about privacy laws. In fact, you'll probably get a list of basic privacy laws before you even see the therapist - but you should still bring it up with him/her. See what he/she has to say, and see how you feel about it. Then decide if you'd like to continue.


----------



## ASAR (Sep 14, 2010)

u better worry for your health and if u think conventional medicine can help you u should go and seek help..job unless u aply for astronaut or neuro surgeon wont be problematic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

At least here in the United States, there are laws to protect the patient. 
Nothing should deter you from getting treatment.


----------



## Joderdelic (Jun 29, 2012)

As a practicing private therapist I can tell you that it is extremely difficult for anyone to get hold of patient records. Obviously the most confidential way is to see a private therapist and pay cash. No one will know you have done this other than the two of you. Also you can consider why you are going, you can see a therapist without a diagnosis - say for example - 'stress management' which is often depression. No one has access to your files if your therapist doesn't want to give them out, unless they are required to by law - which would be say for example if you were suing your therapist or had committed a crime. If you have no choice but to bring in insurance companies I would suggest paying for your first session and discussing the best way to do this with a particular therapist. But you should also bear in mind that mental health problems are so common employers rarely even know about them or care, and even if they did they are treading on the risky grounds of discrimination.Hope that is of some use to you.


----------



## ArtCarney (Nov 12, 2014)

*Real answer?*

Worried about potential 'paper trail' from going to therapy

Was there ever an actual solution to this problem? Because people have only seem to have said, "unless you want to work for the government/be a surgeon/astronaut/CIA/etc don't worry about it".

So what if you DO want to do one of those things? I really can't see going to therapy through normal channels because I know that the gov can find a history of these things and use them against you. I saw someone who swore up and down that no government entity could require my records and that everything would stay confidential. To summarize, I was saved in that I saw them but never got an official diagnosis so I didn't have to face deeper inquiry and possible rejection when my records WERE required for working in certain areas. So don't be fooled.

However I still should probably see someone. How can you undercover get help? I feel paranoid just using my email to signup for this site and ask this question.

Assume that I want to be a judge or spy or astronaut, etc someday. Like OP, the only thing I have going for me is a good reputation and some ambition. Years later, I can't have someone digging into my past and questioning my judgement or state of mind.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

CoffeeGuy said:


> I've been wanting to and probably really need to try therapy to help me deal with my social anxiety and stress issues
> 
> The problem is that I can't afford to pay cash for therapy and I'd need to have insurance help cover some of the cost, but I'm very afraid that using insurance would leave a permanent record of the fact that I attended therapy for a mental disorder.
> 
> ...


1. Having anxiety is not a "severe" mental disorder. I mean, unless you're a violent psychotic, why would your mental distress be an issue for a company looking to employ you?

2. Your mental health is more important than getting a specific job title... life will not end even if you aren't allowed to work where you want. And who knows, maybe you wouldn't even get that job anyway? All jobs have hundreds of applicants....

Your healing is worth any effort it might take. Do not hesitate! you deserve to be happy. Besides, the very fact that you're worrying about things like this is a testament to your anxious personality. See? Therapy is the way to go my friend.

I have a few petty crimes on my record and I'm actually looking for government jobs... but if I don't get it I'll just sign for unemployment and look for something else. The most important thing in life is being positive!


----------

